# My view of Italy



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello, guys

I had two fantastic trips to Italy recently.
There are some photos, starting in Milan 

St.Lorenzo church, it was found in 4th century.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Duomo and Victor Emmanuel II gallery


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Sforza castle


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you make it to Rome, too?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Milano, Ysh :cheers:


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Did you make it to Rome, too?


Yes, I visited Rome in October.
The most impressive city in Europe, in my opinion.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

After visiting Milan, we moved to Turin.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ysh


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Then we moved tp Genoa.
Another beautiful city, and also warm and sunny


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

St Lorenzo Cathedral


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

some photos don't show... queer...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I see them all kay: Great photos, btw!


----------



## Herl1966 (Feb 4, 2020)

Su una delle vetrine dei negozi di strada dice "vodka" - è divertente


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The pantheon has to be one of the wonders of the world.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, Ysh! :applause:


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks, I continue with Rome...


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ysh


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice updates! :applause: I found many pictures I loved.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

I even gound some paintings that I had studied in the Unversity when I was a youngster (during History of Art lessons)


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Adding some more impressions from Genova:


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

And some more of Verona street-life:


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The romantic street scenery in #148/1 is one of many favourites! :applause:
Did they really burn the nice witch in #151/2?
I would have jumped over the barrier and defended her! :lol:


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh yes, they burn her every January.
It's some kind of local holiday in Nothern Italy
Atavism of Middle Ages 

Thanks for the likes!


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

I continue with some pictures of Rome, made by me last year. In October it felt like in summer.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Colosseo


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Ysh :cheers:


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

In addition to other cities, we stopped in Pisa for a short time. It is enough to take a walk in this city for one day to see all the sights. The square with the leaning tower is, of course, very beautiful.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Then the bus took you to Naples (250 km from Rome). We went there for a day and then back in the evening.

On the horizon in a cloud shroud, as you may have guessed, Vesuvius, an active volcano.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I had a wonderful time admiring the artworks of the Uffizi Gallery and the fantastic views of the city. Your photos are great. Thank you very much, Ysh!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful pictures! I really hope Italy will recover.


----------

